# Egyptian mantis



## 3.1415926 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the reason many people on this forum have bad experiences with keeping this species together is because thet keep males with the females

. The males are more suited to Communal living than females.

To establish territory here are some suitable plants for high ventalation species.

moth orchid

vanilla orchid

photos

philodendron

any popular houseplant including cacti

any carnivorus plant that dosent need a terrarium such as nepenthes alata

no sundews? or USA native CPs

try to avoid plants that might get to big

I have no experience with this species


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe another problem is miomantis is always hungry, they ate threw several of my fruit fly cultures.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Who said they had problems with them? I kept a bunch of them in a greenhouse with minimal cannibalism.


----------



## massaman (Aug 22, 2009)

How many is this bunch?


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

massaman said:


> How many is this bunch?


50 maybe.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine always eat whatever they can catch, their neighbor, hubby, friend, doesnt matter, they eat em all! I keep plenty of food availabe, afraid one day they will be eating themselves :lol:


----------

